# Uproar in Cairo’s Mohandiseen late Monday as driver gunned down



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The Gamet El-Dewal thoroughfare in the upscale district of Mohandiseen, Cairo, was blocked for several hours late on Monday after a microbus driver was gunned down in what appeared to be a road rage incident. According to eyewitness accounts, the microbus driver was killed after making a swerve into the path of a private car driven by an accountant, prompting a fight between the two.
Police investigations said the microbus driver, following a verbal exchange, stabbed the accountant with a screwdriver before the latter pulled out a gun, shot him and drove off.
The deceased, named Hatem, was reportedly pronounced dead at Mowazafeen Hospital in the low income district of Imbaba near Mohandiseen.
Meanwhile, his angry friends and relatives went to the crime scene full of anger and eager to avenge his killing, blocking Gamet El-Dewal Street and smashing car windows.
The traffic returned to normal after police persuaded them to leave, stressing the culprit had been arrested and his firearm confiscated.
To verify their side of the story, police officers showed the dead man's friends and relatives a video of the assailant, Mohamed Reda, handcuffed inside a police station.


http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsContent/1/64/33296/Egypt/Politics-/Uproar-in-Cairo%E2%80%99s-Mohandiseen-late-Monday-as-drive.aspx


----------

